# Vostok - 300 Years Russian Navy Commemoration



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I won this off the 'bay for just over a tenner. I'm feeling quite chuffed right now.







I missed out on several others mind you but at least I got this one. That's another one to sit on my desk and stare at me like all the others. lol.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done RWL, glad to see you back on the forum posting


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> Well done RWL, glad to see you back on the forum posting


Thanks Bladerunner. I didn't have anything new to post until just now.







It was a very dry Summer. No new watches at all.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Glad for you that you got this - not my thing, mind you, I've definitely gone off the commemorative dials, they're just too cluttered up for me, but this one is a bit different.

Anyway, E N J O Y !


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

mel said:


> Glad for you that you got this - not my thing, mind you, I've definitely gone off the commemorative dials, they're just too cluttered up for me, but this one is a bit different.


I know what you mean, Mel. I've been going for plainer dials with every one up until my Century Time (which was exceedingly plain). I hadn't seen this one before though and, since I haven't played with ebay for ages, I thought I might as well have it. You know how it is.









It doesn't show up all that well but it has a gold coloured case so it's a bit different to my other ones... yes, I am still trying to justify yet another Vostok...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

apart from the gold i think it looks pretty good


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Somehow the goldy ones with cluttered dials look fantastic - if you're going to go rusky bling you may as well go all the way!

they are rare at that price...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> Somehow the goldy ones with cluttered dials look fantastic - if you're going to go rusky bling you may as well go all the way!
> 
> they are rare at that price...


Didn't think 'bout that, maybe it *is* the gold plus the clutter that makes it work better! Certainly a factor - but surely the russky bling is/are the big gold President things? Never seen one for real, but pictures look very bling, almost Bubar in fact! (not a Beckham or Rooney special, but getting there)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Did someone mention Russian Bling?









*Raketa `Hammer & Sickle` Slava cal2428 26 Jewels*


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I think that these are the blingiest surviving Russians on my wall; I've given quite a few away recently...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> I think that these are the blingiest surviving Russians on my wall; I've given quite a few away recently...


Well Chris if you ever feel the urge to give away the `CCCP`


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > I think that these are the blingiest surviving Russians on my wall; I've given quite a few away recently...
> ...


and I'll have the black one with "Gramophone" written across the dial







(well that's what it looks like from here anyway)


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

LOL You vultures... LMAO.







Those Slavas are cheap as chips too. There's even a really blingy gold version of the one on the right.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Good buy mate ,super bargin


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> Good buy mate ,super bargin


Thank you.

It arrived this morning and after a quick inspect of the insides to clean out that little mark near the 7 (that was just a speck of black fluff) and a strap change for something slightly less vulgar than the patent leather one that was on it







, I have been wearing it all day. I love it. It even appears to have been relumed as it is really bright.

The "gold" case is very pale so it really doesn't look too bad at all.

I think I may start collecting a few more of these commemorative dials now.


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > Good buy mate ,super bargin
> ...


Very nice RWL,

I think I'll have to look out for some on ebay


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Here's a 300 year commenorative Poljot Sturmanskie


----------

